# Hymer Mirror Glass



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Help appreciated,
Please is there a simple way to change just the glass/mirror part of the rear view mirror assembly on my 644 Hymer. Have removed the back cover but no obvious entry screws.

Bill


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

most mirror glasses are stuck on with a sticky back on the glass or some have small clips that go over the electric motor or centre of the mirror best way to find out is try to order one and if available see how the new one is fitted


----------

